# ورشة عمل حول مشروع لتغذية منزل بـ1500واط بأقل التكاليف optimized design



## محمدأبومسعود (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و بعد ,​ 
إخواني الكرام .. أقدم اليوم بين أيديكم مشروع و فـكرة تُعَد من أهم المشاريع اللازمة لنا في حياتنا اليومية ; خاصةً مثلما يعاني أهلنا في فلسطين و العراق و كل بقاع الإسلام التي ينقطع فيها التيار الكهربي , و نرجو من الجميع المشاركة الفاعلة !:20:​ 
تتلخص فكرة المشروع في إمكانية إنتاج طاقة لا تقل عن 1500واط لاستخدامها سواء في المنزل أو في مكتب أو أي مكان لا يتجاوز استهلاكه عن هذا الحد تقريباً , و ذلك بأقل التكاليف أو ما لا يزيد عن 150-200 دولار , لأنه كما تعرفون هناك بعض الأجهزة المطروحة في السوق تعطينا هذه النتيجة و لكن بأسعار غالية الثمن , فمثلاً أي جهاز لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية يعمل بالديزل يمكن له أن يعطينا الطاقة و لكن سعر الجهاز نفسه غالي الثمن غير أنه يستهلك الديزل أو الجازولين باستمرار مما يجعله أكثر غلاءً و أكثر اعتماداً على موارد أخرى .. و هذا غير مناسب :8: .​


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (31 أغسطس 2007)

*الأفكار و المشاريع*

سأبدأ بطرح بعض الأفكار لعدة مشاريع و هذه دعوة لجميع الأخوة الأعضاء و المشرفين لمشاركتنا في هذه الورشة لضرورتها القصوى بصراحة في حياتنا كما وضحنا سابقاً , و كل أخ يجد المشروع المناسب ليتحدث فيه فليشاركنا و رجاءً لتكن المشاركات مفيدة و في صُلب الموضوع . لأن المشروع بإذن اللــه إن توصلنا فيه إلى فكرة أو تصميم ممتاز للعمل سأبدأ بتطبيقه عملياً و عرض النتائج العملية 

الأفكار هي كالتالي : :84: 
المشروع الأول : عاكس من و إلى ( تيار مستمر بطارية إلى 220فولت متردد) inverter
المشروع الثاني : ميكانيكي بعض الشيء ( مولد كهربائي يعمل بالقدمين مثل الدراجة الهوائية )
المشروع الثالث : استخدام محرك تيار مستمر ( دي سي ) مع جهد مستمر ( بطارية ) و مولد كهربي ( دينامو ) لتوليد الطاقة مع منظم شحن , و شحن البطارية عند وجود التيار الكهربي !

إخواني الكرام الأفكار و الإبداعات متواصلة و ما زالت العقزل المبدعة تُفكر و تبدع في هذا المجال و الحاجة أم الإختراع و لا يبزغ الفجر إلا من بعد أشد حلكة في الليل !


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (31 أغسطس 2007)

*الأدوات و الصعوبات المتوقعة*


وظيفتنا الآن كمهندسين هي تصميم و إنتاج المشاريع بأقل التكاليف و في أقل زمن و بأعلى جودة و هذا ما يسمى بأعلى مستوى للجودة أو Optimized Design و إلا فما هي وظيفة المهندس !!


ساتحدث الآ عن بعض الأدوات المستخدمة في هذه المشاريع أو الأفكار السابقة و ما هي المشاكل المتوقع أن نواجهها ؟


1- البطارية : و هي مصدر الجهد المستمر و هناك عدة أنواع و عدة أشكال و مشكلة بعض الأنواع قلة التيار و ضعفه عن المطلوب .

2- منظم الشحن : و هو الجهاز الذي يستخدم لتنظيم شحن و تفريغ البطارية عن الشحن في حالة وجود التيار و عملية التفريغ عن انقطاع التيار الكهربي و من المشاكل المتوقعة هي فقد بعض الأمبيرات و لذلك فإن الشحن سيتم فقده في زمن قليل .

3- المحول ( الترانسفورمر ) : و هو لرفع و خفض الجهد و مشكلته أنه يسبب فقد في الطاقة على شكل حرارة لأنه كبير الحجم في مثل هذه المشاريع مما يُضعف كفاءة المشروع .

4- الدينامو : و أقصد به المولد و يمكن استعماله لتوليد التيار المتردد من الطاقة الميكانيكية و يمكن أن تكون بعض المشاكل هي ضعف قوة المجال المغناطيس مما يسبب ضعف شدة التيار المتولد منه و عليه فستكون كفاءة المشروع ضئيلة .

5- التروس : و يمكن أن نستفيد منها في حالة فكرة المشروع الثاني لتوليد الطاقة ميكانيكياً و ذلك لتوليد الطاقة من جهد قليل لأن الذي سيعمل على تحريك الآلة هو إنسان , و لا يجب أن يتعب في فترة قصيرة لأجل طاقة قليلة !! فيمكن الاستفادة من هذه التروس لتسريع عملية الدوران .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمد ابو مسعود .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا . سأوضف كل امكانياتي وخبرتي من اجل ايجاد الحلول المناسبة .

والتوفيق من الله .

ولي رجعة على الموضوع من اجل المساهمة .

البغدادي .


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخ بغدادي و نحن في انتظار كافة إبداعات و مشاركات الأعضاء الهادفة
و جزاكم اللــه خيراً

أخوكم محمد أبو مسعود .


----------



## الذهب123 (31 أغسطس 2007)

عندي فكرة وقد طرحتها في هذا المنتدى ولكن للاسف لم تقابل بالرد اللازم والفكرة بسيطة وهي كما في الرسم التالي تتكون من دينمو قدرتة 200 حصان يستهلك 1200 وات يقوم الدينمو بعد تشغيلة من مصدر خارجي بضخ ماء بضغط عالي على مروحة داخل صندوق محكم فتقوم المروحة بعد دورانها بتحريك مولد كهربائي تكون قدرتة 5000 وات حيث يقوم هذا المولد عن طريق سير مربوط به وبمولد اخر قدرتة 2000 وات حيث يقوم المولد الثاني بتشغيل الدينمو الماء بكالمل قوتة بعد فصل المصدر الخارجي وبهذا الشكل نحصل على طاقة كهربائية بمقدار 5000 واط صافي وبحركة مستمرة صحيح قد يكون مكلف بعض الشئ ولكن في الاخير مجدي .
ارجوا ان يكون المشروع جيد وذلك بعد مشورتكم فية 
ابو زياد - من السعودية.


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي // الذهب 123 أو أبو زياد

مشكور جداً على عرض هذه المعلومات القيمة التي يجب إثراءها في مثل ورشات العمل هذه و لكن ألا ترى أنها منظومة طويلة و مكلفة جداً حيث إنن نتحدث عن مشروع لا يزيد في تكلفته عن 150 إلى 200 دولار و ما تتفضل به يزيد في تكلفته عن الحد المطلوب بكثير جداً. 

و جزاك اللــه خيراً .


----------



## الذهب123 (31 أغسطس 2007)

طيب مارائكم في المولد الكهرومغناطيسي اليس قليل التكلفة حيث لايكلف الا المغناطيس و الجسم الخارجي فقط كيف الفكرة هي كالتالي:
نقوم بعمل محرك مغناطيسي يقوم هذا المحرك بلف المولد الموصول به عن طريق سير 
الطريقة موجودة في الصورة التالية بس المولد غير موجود


----------



## الذهب123 (31 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22388


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

نتابعكم شكرا لكم


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (2 سبتمبر 2007)

دعـوة للمشرفين و جميع الأعضاء لمشاركتنا ورشة العمل 
دعوة إلى الأخ المهندس محمد الكردي و الأخ البـغدادي و كل الأخوة الكرام نرجو المشاركة الفاعلة بهذا الخصوص و بارك اللــه على مجهودات الجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ساشارك قريبا ان شاء الله ، ضغط العمل كبير نوعا ما هذه الفترة


----------



## مهند المهداوي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*تطوير التصميم*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء كنت قد طرحت فكرة سابقا وهي استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لشحن البطاريات التي ستغذي المحرك المذكور الذي يجهز الحركة للمولد وكذلك بالامكان استغلال طاقة الرياح المجانية ايضا لشحن البطاريات, ارجو اخذ هذه الفكرة بنظر الاعتبار ورايكم مع التقدير


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (6 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك اللــه فيك أخ مهند .. كل الجهود و أفكاركم الجميلة و الإبداعية سنأخذها بعين الإعتبار و لكن دائماً حاولوا أن تنظروا إلى المشروع بكله كلاً متكاملاً .. كأنه وحدة واحدة .. هناك شرط أن تكون التكلفة لا تتجاوز 150-200 دولار أمريكي .. فكل إضافة للمشروع تضيف تكلفة زائدة إلى المشروع لذلك فما مقدار الإستفادة من الإضافات بجانب القيمة التى ستضاف إلى المشروع و هـكذا ..

و إلى جميع الأخوة الأحباب نرجو تقديم المشاركات بخصوص المشروع بشكل كامل الفكرة و العمل و المخططات و هكذا كما بدأت أولاً و ذكرت الخطة مفصلة و أرجو من الجميع مساعدتنا في هذا العمل حتى يكون إنجازاً رائعاً


----------



## حيدر الدباج (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*مهند المهداوي*



مهند المهداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الاعزاء كنت قد طرحت فكرة سابقا وهي استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لشحن البطاريات التي ستغذي المحرك المذكور الذي يجهز الحركة للمولد وكذلك بالامكان استغلال طاقة الرياح المجانية ايضا لشحن البطاريات, ارجو اخذ هذه الفكرة بنظر الاعتبار ورايكم مع التقدير


الاخ الاستاذ مهند المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس حيدر عضو جديد في هذا الموقع ارجو افادتي بهذا الموضوع واذا عندك تصميم له ممكن الاستفادة منه وشكرا لتعاونك لان هذا الموضوع استحوذ على تفكيري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

لدي فكرة بسيطة جدأ وغير مكلفة لأنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من المواد التالفة او المستهلكة وغالبا ما 

نملكها او تتوفر لدينا في داخل كل منزل .

واعتقد لاتكلف غير 10$ الى 25$ بالكثير .لكن احتاج الى يوم او يومين لأنجاز الصور والملفات 

وللبحث عنها وتحريرها .

انتظروني والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## الذهب123 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

لدي فكرة ان شاء الله تكون ناجحة وهي كالتالي
الادوات المستخدمة
1 انفنيتر قدرتة 1000 وات سعرة بالريال السعودي 500 ريال
2 بطارية 150 امبير سعرها 300 ريال
3 دينموا شاحنة سعرة 300 ريال
4 مروحة عادية سعرها 20 ريال
5 حامل واسلاك سعرها 100 ريال
الطريقة كالتالي
نقوم بوصل الانفريتر بالبطارية ثم نقوم بوضع الدينمو على برج صغير موصل به المروحة للاستفادة من طاقة الريح في شحن البطارية هذه الفكرة ارجوا ان تكون واضحة
اما التكاليف فاكيد سوف تكون عالية بسبب ندرة الادوات المستخدمة 
ارجوا ان اكون وفقة في الفكرة
ابو زياد من السعودية


----------



## arch.Ahmad.eg (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مهند المهداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الاعزاء كنت قد طرحت فكرة سابقا وهي استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لشحن البطاريات التي ستغذي المحرك المذكور الذي يجهز الحركة للمولد وكذلك بالامكان استغلال طاقة الرياح المجانية ايضا لشحن البطاريات, ارجو اخذ هذه الفكرة بنظر الاعتبار ورايكم مع التقدير



أخي مهند، سبقتني بالفكرة.
بارك الله فيك، ووفقكم الله.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*اصنع بنفسك واحصل على الطاقة بأقل كلفة .....*

السلام عليكم ومبروك لكم رمضان شهر الخير والعطاء والغفران .

اعتذر عن التأخير :18: وها انا اوفي بعدي لكم اليكم الرابط بشكل مختصر واذا اردتم الأبعاد والقياسات 

والتطوير انا في انتظاركم .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (12 سبتمبر 2007)

إلى جميع الأخوة و الأخ مهند و الأخ البغدادي بالأخص , بداية الورشة كانت حول تصميم design متكامل يطرح للنقاش نحاول أن نستخدم فيه فكرة التحويل من و إلى تيار مستمر إلى متردد كفكرة للاستفادة من المحركات البسيطة لتحريك دينامو لتوليد التيار المتردد و من ثم العمل على تعديل هذا التيار ليكون كتيار المنزل تماماً بتردد 50 ذبذبة في الثانية و قوة 220 فولت و تيار من 1-2 أمبير أو أعلى ..

كل هذا و أكثر و ما إلى غير هذا يجب أن يطرح كتصميم لمناقشته و ابادء الأراء حوله و طرحت في بداية الموضوع الفكرة فأرجو أن تهتموا بالفكرة المبدئية إخواني الكرام .

و لتتضافر كل الجهود من أجل إنتاج جهاز بأعلى كفاءة و بأقل سعر ممكن Optimized Design

و بارك اللــه على مجهودات الجميع و تقبل اللــه منا و منكم الطاعات و الصيام و القيام بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*مولد الكهرباء من الرياح*

أعتقد أن هذا الحل جيد وبدون كلفة تذكر 

كما أعتقد أنه يجب التفكير بما يسمى منظم التيار ...

حتى يمكن شحن البطاريات منه بدون أعطال .


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (16 سبتمبر 2007)

http://saaid.net/twage3/098.gif 
بارك اللــه على جهودك الطيبة و ننتظر المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
افكر جاهدا بما حبا الله سبحانه وتعالى الارض بما فيها من خيرات ونعم وعلوم لم تستغل بعد . ومن هذه العلوم هي القطبية الجاذيية للارض ( مجال الارض المغناطيسي ) وهذ لم يستغل حتى الآن في توليد الطاقة الكهرباية . والفكرة بسيطة جيث نحتاج الى معناطيسين قويين يربطان على محور افقي مثبت بتوازن على محور عامودي من الوسط بحيث يكون المغناطيسين متباعدين ومرتبطين ببعضهما بواسطة تروس او حزام بحث يمكن عكس اتجاه القطبية لكلا المغناطيسين في نفس الوقت . والآن عند تشابه الاقطاب مع اتجاه القطبية الارضية يتجه كل مغناطيس الى الجهة المعاكسة وعند ذلك تبدأ حركة الانعكاس للمغناطيسين مما يعمل عمل المحرك الكهربائي ويستمر الدوران . واذا استطعنا تكبير التصميم فاننا نستطيع ربط مولد كهربائي لتوليد الكهرباء . هذا مجرد فكرة قد تكون ناجحة والله الموفق .


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللــه فيك أخي الكريم على هذه الفكرة و إن شاء اللــه نتابع التطورات في ذا المجال أكثر و أكثر


----------



## محمد حسن التوم (28 أكتوبر 2007)

هااااا هاااااا:20:


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## دونكيشوت (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
برايي هناك طاقة كبيرة جدا في الطبيعة وقد استخدمت بالقدم والان اعتقد هي من اوفر الطرق لانتاج الكهرباء الا وهي طاقة الدواب مثل الحمير الخ فهذه الكائنات لها القدرة على جر اوزان ثقيلة جدا فاذا تم توصيلها على ذراع دوار ووضع مسسننات لتحويل طاقتها الى سرعة وايصال المسنن الاخير بمولد كهربائي فاعتقد بان سكان الريف يمكنهم الاعتماد عليها لتوليد طاقة لا بأس بها ويمكنهم ايضا شحن عدة بطاريات لتخزين الطاقة.


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد*

الاخوان الاعزاء وخصوصا الاخ حيدر الدباج انا حاليا اعمل على هذا المشروع في جامعة النهرين في بغداد وقد تم تخصيص المبالغ اللازمة والامكانيات المتوفرة لتنفيذ هذا المشروع الذي سيكون ان شاء الله الاول في الوطن العربي وحايا نحن في طور التجميع لذا تجدون انني قليلا ما ازور الموقع وارد بسبب انشغالي واللذيس يحب ان يتواصل معنا وهو في بغداد فمن الممكن ان يتواصل معنا على ***** الجمعية العراقية لتقنيات الاجهزة الطبية
ask_iamet ***********​مع الحب


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 فبراير 2008)

*الكلفة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء بالنسبة لموضوع الكلفة التي تعتبر من الامور المهمة التي يجب الانتباه لها فانني اود ان ابين هذه الكلفة مهما كانت ولكن بحدود معقولة طبعا , فانها ستمتد على مدى عدة سنين وهو عمر المنظومات التي سيتم بناءها لان المنظومة ستكون منتجة بلا اي كلفة بعد ذلك لكون الطاقة التي سنحصل عليها مجانية وهي اما طاقة الرياح او الطاقة الشمسية او كلتاهما ولكم ان تتصوروا كمية الفائدة منها.
مع الحب


----------



## السيدعبد (24 فبراير 2008)

ارجوا من الجميع الاهتمام الكامل بموضوع الجاذبيه الارضيه حيث يمتاز عن كل الوسائل الاخرى فى كل شئ تقريبا وشكرا للجميع ووفقككم الله


----------



## سليمان س ر (24 فبراير 2008)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> افكر جاهدا بما حبا الله سبحانه وتعالى الارض بما فيها من خيرات ونعم وعلوم لم تستغل بعد . ومن هذه العلوم هي القطبية الجاذيية للارض ( مجال الارض المغناطيسي ) وهذ لم يستغل حتى الآن في توليد الطاقة الكهرباية . والفكرة بسيطة جيث نحتاج الى معناطيسين قويين يربطان على محور افقي مثبت بتوازن على محور عامودي من الوسط بحيث يكون المغناطيسين متباعدين ومرتبطين ببعضهما بواسطة تروس او حزام بحث يمكن عكس اتجاه القطبية لكلا المغناطيسين في نفس الوقت . والآن عند تشابه الاقطاب مع اتجاه القطبية الارضية يتجه كل مغناطيس الى الجهة المعاكسة وعند ذلك تبدأ حركة الانعكاس للمغناطيسين مما يعمل عمل المحرك الكهربائي ويستمر الدوران . واذا استطعنا تكبير التصميم فاننا نستطيع ربط مولد كهربائي لتوليد الكهرباء . هذا مجرد فكرة قد تكون ناجحة والله الموفق .


الاخ العزيز نبيل ممكن شرح اوفر مدعم بالصور ان امكن عما طرحته , تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## سليمان س ر (24 فبراير 2008)

الذهب123 قال:


> عندي فكرة وقد طرحتها في هذا المنتدى ولكن للاسف لم تقابل بالرد اللازم والفكرة بسيطة وهي كما في الرسم التالي تتكون من دينمو قدرتة 200 حصان يستهلك 1200 وات يقوم الدينمو بعد تشغيلة من مصدر خارجي بضخ ماء بضغط عالي على مروحة داخل صندوق محكم فتقوم المروحة بعد دورانها بتحريك مولد كهربائي تكون قدرتة 5000 وات حيث يقوم هذا المولد عن طريق سير مربوط به وبمولد اخر قدرتة 2000 وات حيث يقوم المولد الثاني بتشغيل الدينمو الماء بكالمل قوتة بعد فصل المصدر الخارجي وبهذا الشكل نحصل على طاقة كهربائية بمقدار 5000 واط صافي وبحركة مستمرة صحيح قد يكون مكلف بعض الشئ ولكن في الاخير مجدي .
> ارجوا ان يكون المشروع جيد وذلك بعد مشورتكم فية
> ابو زياد - من السعودية.


اخي العزيز ابو زياد فكرتك حلوة ولكن الا ترى ان المولدات لهم كبح لدرجة انهم ممكن ان تتناقص السرعة بسبب الحمل و بالتالي ينهار التيار و الجهد فتتوقف المضخة عن الضخ و ينهار العزم بالتدريج فتتوقف المولدات تماما الا ترى معي ذلك , من حيث المبدأ فكرة جيدة ولكن من يعرف المولدات و الكبح الذي يحدث من جراء الحمل لا يتفق معك بهذه الفكرة, لماذا : ساقول لك اذا كان عندك مولد 5000 وات مثبت مع محرك بنزين او ديزل عند التشغيل بدون حمل ترى المحرك يعمل و هو مرتاح جرب ان تحمل عليه 1000 وات و اسمع صوت محرك الديزل او البنزين كيف يتغير و كلما حملت اكثر كلما زاد ضجيج المحرك مع العلم ان المحرك اكبر من المولد بعدد من الاحصنة فنجد مولد ال 5000 وات يعادل 7 حصان و المحرك الذي يدوره يعادل 10 حصان و مع ذلك تحس بالجهد على المحرك كبير فكيف لمضخة ماء مهما كان ضغطها ان تدور مولدتان بنفس الوقت و هي اصغر منهم بالاحصنه , ارجو ان تكون وضحت الفكرة و نتمنى من الجميع المشاركة بابداء الرأي . تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## سليمان س ر (24 فبراير 2008)

الذهب123 قال:


> عندي فكرة وقد طرحتها في هذا المنتدى ولكن للاسف لم تقابل بالرد اللازم والفكرة بسيطة وهي كما في الرسم التالي تتكون من دينمو قدرتة 200 حصان يستهلك 1200 وات يقوم الدينمو بعد تشغيلة من مصدر خارجي بضخ ماء بضغط عالي على مروحة داخل صندوق محكم فتقوم المروحة بعد دورانها بتحريك مولد كهربائي تكون قدرتة 5000 وات حيث يقوم هذا المولد عن طريق سير مربوط به وبمولد اخر قدرتة 2000 وات حيث يقوم المولد الثاني بتشغيل الدينمو الماء بكالمل قوتة بعد فصل المصدر الخارجي وبهذا الشكل نحصل على طاقة كهربائية بمقدار 5000 واط صافي وبحركة مستمرة صحيح قد يكون مكلف بعض الشئ ولكن في الاخير مجدي .
> ارجوا ان يكون المشروع جيد وذلك بعد مشورتكم فية
> ابو زياد - من السعودية.


اخي العزيز ابو زياد فكرتك حلوة ولكن الا ترى ان المولدات لهم كبح لدرجة انهم ممكن ان تتناقص السرعة بسبب الحمل و بالتالي ينهار التيار و الجهد فتتوقف المضخة عن الضخ و ينهار العزم بالتدريج فتتوقف المولدات تماما الا ترى معي ذلك , من حيث المبدأ فكرة جيدة ولكن من يعرف المولدات و الكبح الذي يحدث من جراء الحمل لا يتفق معك بهذه الفكرة, لماذا : ساقول لك اذا كان عندك مولد 5000 وات مثبت مع محرك بنزين او ديزل عند التشغيل بدون حمل ترى المحرك يعمل و هو مرتاح جرب ان تحمل عليه 1000 وات و اسمع صوت محرك الديزل او البنزين كيف يتغير و كلما حملت اكثر كلما زاد ضجيج المحرك مع العلم ان المحرك اكبر من المولد بعدد من الاحصنة فنجد مولد ال 5000 وات يعادل 7 حصان و المحرك الذي يدوره يعادل 10 حصان و مع ذلك تحس بالجهد على المحرك كبير فكيف لمضخة ماء مهما كان ضغطها ان تدور مولدتان بنفس الوقت و هي اصغر منهم بالاحصنه , ارجو ان تكون وضحت الفكرة و نتمنى من الجميع المشاركة بابداء الرأي . تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جميل مشكورين


----------



## عنتر2005 (15 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا والف شكر


----------



## المدرس العنيد (23 مارس 2008)

افكار جميلة وقسم منها مطبقة .... وقد سمعت ان احد المعامل في اليابان طلبوا من العاملين لبس احذية تولد كهرباء اثناء التنقل تكفي لشحن الموبايل او استخدام الانارة الشخصية في المناطق المظلمة وغيرها وهذه الاحذيه لها كعوب ذات نوابض ومغانيط تعمل عمل الداينمو


----------



## م اديب (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ومبروك لكم رمضان شهر الخير والعطاء والغفران .
> 
> اعتذر عن التأخير :18: وها انا اوفي بعدي لكم اليكم الرابط بشكل مختصر واذا اردتم الأبعاد والقياسات
> 
> ...


 
لك الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود
ارجو منك اعطاء تفاصيل اكثر للحصول على عمل متكامل 
و شكر مرة ثانية


----------



## صالح العنزى (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
سؤالى للاخوه الكرام اذا اردت ان تشترى نظام انارة الشوارع بالطاقة الشمسية ، فماهى افضل المواصفات الفنية لكل جزء من هذا النظام .
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن خميس (29 أبريل 2008)

الطاقة لا تفني ولا تستحدث من العدم مبدا تعلمناه من الفزياء اوجده الله في الطبيعة لنعلم ان لها خالق اوجدها وان لكل موجود واجد.
مبدا اخر وهو ان الكمال لله تعالي فان لكل عملية مفاقيد فلا توجد الة في الكون كفاءتها 100% 
لا توجد الة تدور الي ما لانهاية فالكون نفسه الذي اتقنه الله يجري الي مستقر

فلكي نحصل علي الة تعطينا س من الطاقة لابد من ان تكون الطاقة المستخدمة للحصول عليها اكبر منهابنسبة المفاقيد في الالات المولدة لهاذه الطاقة.
وعليه كلما قلت الوسائط المستخدة في تحويل الطاقة المصدر الي الطاقة الكهربية"1500وات" كلما زادت نسبة الكفاءة وقلت تكاليف الانتاج
كذلك يجب ان ناخذ في الاعتبار الطاقة المصدر من حيث تكلفة الحصول عليها واستمراريتها وكميتها المتوفرة في حينه .
لا يعقل استخدام طاقة الانسان لتوليد الكهرباء التي سيستخدمها الانسان حيث ان مجهوده محدود بالاضافة الي انه لن يستطيع الاستمتاع بما يولده من طاقة تدير جهاز كمبيوتر يقوم يتشغيله في نفس الوقت الذي يقوم به بمجهود عضلي لتوليد الطاقة 
كيف سيكون التركيز لديه.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 أبريل 2008)

لدينا أفضل المواصفات لأنظمة إنارة الشوارع ونحن نبيعها في السوق المحلية والبلاد العربية .......
الألواح من نوع C I S 
البطاريات حامضية وتركيبتها Gel 
الشاحن والمنظم ( دارات الكترونية مفحوصة وذات فعالية وانسيابية في نقل التيار ) 
الإنارة ليست باللمبات وإنما بواسطة LED الأجهزة متنوعة الاستطاعات من 30 وات وحتى 120 وات 
وهي لارتفاعات من 3.5 م إلى 15 متر .....................
أما الأعمدة فهي من الحديد ...................


----------



## sayed_shafee (8 مايو 2008)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------

